# Destination San Diego



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

I-ight, I'm outta here...Destination San Diego has begun.. Leaving Kansas City , MO... ETA 24-27 hours.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome to california where you can barely mod your car without getting in trouble by the law when it comes for a smog test. but hey the weather is always nice. hahahahaha why you going out here?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Welcome to california where you can barely mod your car without getting in trouble by the law when it comes for a smog test. but hey the weather is always nice. hahahahaha why you going out here?



The weather + what the girls "don't" wear makes up for it.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> The weather + what the girls "don't" wear makes up for it.


 True True except for the fat ones who wear clothes that are 3 sizes to small for them. Thats gross!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> True True except for the fat ones who wear clothes that are 3 sizes to small for them. Thats gross!!


So true! I see that every day at work!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> So true! I see that every day at work!


 Hahahaha Damn where do you work at?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

..."Thousands of Possibilities -- Get Yours -- Best Buy"....


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

J5ive said:


> I-ight, I'm outta here...Destination San Diego has begun.. Leaving Kansas City , MO... ETA 24-27 hours.


Man, are you sure, I mean absolutely positively sure you want to come out here? I've lived here all my life and I am dieing to get out. First chance I get I'm gonna bail. The cost of apartments is criminal, insurance is a nightmare, gas prices are insane, the cost of buying a house-don't even get me started, as mentioned earlier, the inability to do jack shit to your car without failing a smog test, people are for the most part rude inconsiderate dumbasses, there ARE fine women here-too bad most of them are egotistical psycopaths, taxes are outrageous... sigh. I think I'll go jump off a bridge now.

Sorry. I'm just bitter. I work 60 hours a week between two jobs and I am barely scraping by. 850 dollars for a studio apartment I want to get and my cousin gets a three bedroom townhouse in Purdue, Indiana for 400 bucks a month. But I do live in Los Angeles, so that is most of the problem I think. Most of my friends I graduated with took off to San Diego. They love it there and say its way different. My broke ass simply can't afford it.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> ..."Thousands of Possibilities -- Get Yours -- Best Buy"....


wow I have a job interview at best buy this thursday


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> wow I have a job interview at best buy this thursday



haha. I bought tickets from you for Dodgeball.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> True True except for the fat ones who wear clothes that are 3 sizes to small for them. Thats gross!!


i hate that... 

yuck. lol. :fluffy:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> haha. I bought tickets from you for Dodgeball.


I think you have me confused with OmegamanEx on this forum. He works at the movies. I'm just a student looking for a job so I can save up for a swap since everything else gets paid for by my parents  :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> haha. I bought tickets from you for Dodgeball.


awe dude that was me ... lol

you gotta say something next time , unless you dont want the HookUP :thumbup: haha

man 8hrs of work today .. im tired


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> I think you have me confused with OmegamanEx on this forum. He works at the movies. I'm just a student looking for a job so I can save up for a swap since everything else gets paid for by my parents  :thumbup:



doh.. oops.. haha..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> wow I have a job interview at best buy this thursday


 Which Store?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Which Store?


Chula Vista CA (Store 188)

the best buy that doesnt call me back :thumbup:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah thats where.
Apply again maybe they'll call back so at least I know someone there. hahaha


----------



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

Well it was fun out there in San Diego.. Arrived after the show ended. I did see the SER with verticle doors at the 7-11. But now I'm back home here in the Kansas City Metro area.


----------

